# New Connor Jig=Big Pompano



## Chris V

Me and my friend jacob went out yetserday afternoon to the East Jetty at perdido pass to have fun with sheepshead and hopefully some pompano. Tried throwing my new Connor's Jig a couple times at first before switching to bait. Caught sheepshead from 3-7lbs almost every cast. Once I was content with how many sheepies I had caught I grabbed my jig rod again. On my 3rd cast along the underwater concrete wall I got slammed and had a great fight on 6lb mono and a 8 1/2ft, light action steelhead rod. Eventually Jacob got the net under the near 22inch slab. Only pompano I ended up catching but it was a good one.

Good job Connor, that jig has a beautiful action and is a spot on with a ghost shrimp. I worked it with a slightly faster retrieve near bottom and it looked great. That big pomp thought so too. 

Ya'll should check out his new jigs once they hit some racks.


----------



## Splittine

Very Cool, Connors new jigs look awesome, almost to purty to fish with.


----------



## Austin

Haven't seen the new hugs yet.. when are they going to be in the tackle shops?


----------



## Chris V

Should be pretty soon but not sure exactly when.


----------



## Austin

Meant to say "JIGS". Auto spell correct on my phone messes everything up :thumbdown:


----------



## Splittine

They should be out soon, they are designed to give a "flutter" effect that pomps cant resist. I have pictures but my computer is being stupid.


----------



## Garbo

Thanks for the Pictures Chase. 

Here are a few of the new ones. He has a couple of hundred bodies, and probably has half of them on completed and on his carrying rack. Several stores have ordered in the past week and I think some of them have some of the new *"Serious Jig"*, but I don't know which stores have them already, but every store that carries them will have access to them on their next order. Although until his first order of hooks arrives I can't pour a huge number of them, so for a short time they will be somewhat limited........

I don't know how many have ever seen a live Ghost Shrimp, but that is what they are made to mimic and they look incredible. A live Ghost Shrimp is something to see by the way. The pictures are good, but they don't quite give them what they deserve, they look very very good.


----------



## Austin

Those look pretty beastly Curtis. Can't wait to get my hands on some. The only issue I've had with some of his earlier jigs, is that the paint chips easily.


----------



## tailfisher

look good , need to try a few of them out. Does Dizzy Lizzy's still carry them or Hot Spots


----------



## REDFISH101

Very nice garbo those some purty jigs right there.I bet that pomp just couldnt resist something like that.I was in Dizzys the other day he hasnt got them yet just the kite shaped ones for now.


----------



## flyfishinghank

*new pomp jigs*

Are those lead bodied or epoxy? how heavy are they?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Garbo

The body is lead. The weight varies between three sizes, the largest being 1/2oz and the smallest being just shy of a 1/4oz. 

They are beautiful. They are made to imitate a Ghost Shrimp and I got to admit the may look better than the real thing. 

I haven't fished one much yet, but the action is much different than a conventional pompano jig. After it is cast out, simply raise the rod to left the jig off the bottom and allow it to _"flutter"_ back to the bottom and repeat. Tipping although not required is apprieciated. The retrieve would be slower than most people work a conventional pompano jig, although I work a conventional pompano jig slower than most people do. 

This new *"Serious Jig"* would be an easier jig to use for someone just getting into fishing for Pompano. 

The reason Connor named it the *"Serious Jig"* is because there ain't nothing Goofy about it.


----------



## mikesmith34

Hey where can you find those?? I did a Goggle search to find some and came up with nada..zilch


----------



## Ultralite

Connor is his son and makes these jigs which in turn are distributed to most tackle shops in the area...go into just about any tackle store and look to see a display rack of his jigs...


----------



## mikesmith34

OOOO ok gotcha. When we are down I'll see


----------



## mastic

We bought some at Gray's yesterday. They had a bunch left.


----------



## Chris V

I don't think his new jigs are on any racks yet.


----------



## aladave

Is there anyone selling these in the Mobile area? If not how can I get some to try around Dauphin Island? Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## bbarton13

just picked up his new jig looks awesome


----------



## Snatch it

bbarton13 said:


> just picked up his new jig looks awesome


 OK where did u get them??


----------



## Austin

Snatch it said:


> OK where did u get them??


x2..


----------



## aladave

For those of you in the Mobile area I just found some at McCoy Outdoors in Mobile. They had a little over half of a rack left.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

i picked up a few at outcast just a few minutes ago 1.99 and they look awesome. cant wait to try them out. you just jig them like a grub or gulp? flick flick and die?


----------



## dharlow

I didnt realize you could catch sheepies on a jig. How do you fish them?


----------

